# Elf or Man: which race is better to be?



## Forgotten Path (Oct 14, 2004)

I have to write a argumentive paper for one of my classes, and I've decided to do mine on which race of Tolkien's would be better to be, an Elf or a Man?

What are your opions? Which_is_ better? 

Let's try to go over everything, like the gift of Men(death).

I'm leaning toward being a Man because of the Gift of Men. When you think about it, it probrably sucks to live FOREVER.


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 14, 2004)

here is a quick discussion on it. hope that helps alittle


----------



## Forgotten Path (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks, greypilgrim. That helped. I didn't really think of physical strengths.

I'm also going to check out the thread on which race you would want to be if in middle-earth. If you are interested, here it is: http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=518

Thanks for your help.


----------



## greypilgrim (Oct 14, 2004)

No prob. Oh... personally, I would want to be an elf.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Oct 15, 2004)

What about the whole living until the end of the world thing? That's a looooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time! Wouldn't it get boring?

I would be a half-elf. Then I could be jolly all the time and have elvish foresight but still be able to die once I finally got bored. Who wants to wonder around the halls of Mandos that long?


----------



## Shireman D (Oct 16, 2004)

If female elves really do look like Liv Tyler I think I might vote Elf (the pointy ears would be a small price to pay.


----------



## Astaldo (Oct 17, 2004)

Shireman D said:


> If female elves really do look like Liv Tyler I think I might vote Elf (the pointy ears would be a small price to pay.


I would definetly like to be an elf.


----------



## Eledhwen (Oct 20, 2004)

I would get History of Middle Earth 10 (Morgoth's Ring) out of the library, and read the dialogue of Finrod and Andreth which is also discussed in the following threads: 1  2  3 
The discussion centres on why a particular elf did not take Andreth (a mortal) for his wife. It gives voice to those things that are a grief to the elves, and might help balance your work.


----------



## Forgotten Path (Oct 20, 2004)

Eledhwen said:


> I would get History of Middle Earth 10 (Morgoth's Ring) out of the library, and read the dialogue of Finrod and Andreth which is also discussed in the following threads: 1  2  3
> The discussion centres on why a particular elf did not take Andreth (a mortal) for his wife. It gives voice to those things that are a grief to the elves, and might help balance your work.



Thanks alot!!  Sounds like excellent advice. I'll check to see if Lenoir-Rhyne has Morgoth's Ring. I'll also check out the threads as soon as I can.


----------



## Thorondor_ (May 25, 2005)

I am leaning towards elves. Why should it be so boring to hang around Valinor? Imagine the stories, the knowledge, the people.. After all, the source of creativity/creation is there. And who knows how boring it is outside Ea . And with Melkor around to tell stories


----------



## Alatar (May 25, 2005)

Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,Men,.

As even the powers shalll envy in the end, so the valar will want to die so men should be relived as they do.


----------

